# Central Ark....



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any updates?

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I heard the Open was a triple. Handlers were given 7 seconds to show the dog the birds once they got to the mat. Then on the memory bird it was about 200 yards away from the freeway and when dogs went to get it there was a rise the dogs could got out of sight and hunt behind; they told handlers they would give the dog about 10 seconds to hunt if they went out of sight and then they would ask the bird boy hidden out there throw them a bird - of course they would be out. 

I also heard later on the judges started letting dogs hunt out of sight and work their hunt out....the earlier dogs didn't get that option.

Also the timing on the mat varied.

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual Results:

1st - Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan - Joe Harp/Gregory Cross
2nd -JB's Violets Are Blue - Paul Sletten/Dick Kaiser
3rd - Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever - James Schmidt/Mark Edwards
4th - Moon River's Little Stream Maxine - Kevin and Mimi Savio/Mark Edwards


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay a slightly better description of the test - short retired to the left thrown first about 150 yards, then the long bird thrown at about 400 yards; this mark was in line with the flier and had a "busy background" (farm equipment and such) with only a single bird boy throwing; the filer station was about 200 yards out - they did remain sitting until they shot the flier. 

Handlers brought the dog to the mat and they were given 7 seconds - not sure it the guidelines were the same as they were at red river - they started counting when the dog hit the matt or when they got sat down? 

Several dogs recieved help on the long gun vs. being allowed to hunt. 

Waiting on callbacks - thinking around 30 dogs...

FOM


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Lainee, Kevin owns Maxy and Jim owns Riggs. 

3rd - Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever - James Schmidt/Mark Edwards
4th - Moon River's Little Stream Maxine - Kevin and Mimi Savio/Mark Edwards

Mike


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

mikebeadle said:


> Lainee, Kevin owns Maxy and Jim owns Riggs.
> 
> 3rd - Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever - James Schmidt/Mark Edwards
> 4th - Moon River's Little Stream Maxine - Kevin and Mimi Savio/Mark Edwards
> ...


Oppps, sorry I was talking on the phone and tryng to cut and paste - I'll fix above.

FOM


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Any news on the Open or Am?


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

Open: Eight dogs to the 4th series

AM: Fourteen dogs to the 3rd series water blind. 

Sorry I do not have the numbers of the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Can someone please give me an update on the derby?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Rough Derby results:

!) Harp/Garland
2) Nelson
3) Edwards
4)Lawrence
Jams: Lister/Hughes-Buck
Lister/Blevins-Obi

Not sure of other jams


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Rough Open results:

1)Harp
2)Edwards
3)Harp
4)Lister-Tug
RJ Darnell


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Congratulations to *LORRAINE SAREK AND FANNIE* on their *AMATEUR WIN*!!!! *Giving Fannie her* *AFC*!!!! WOOOOWHOOO!!! _

_Congratulations to *LARRY SAREK AND WALLY* on their *AMATEUR 2ND!!!!* _

*WAY TO GO TAMARACK CURTAIN!!!!*

*Congratulations to the Harp's and their camp, and to all other finishers!*

*Paul & Jenn*


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

To Lorraine and Larry - WOW - Way to smoke the field. The two of you work so hard - this is well deserved. Congrats to Joe Harp on the Open 1st, 2nd and 4th. His dogs won the Am the Q and the Derby. Milton and I are proud for you and your clients on such a HUGE weekend. Congrats to Jimmy and Debbie Darnell. First trial of the year and you RJ the Open and Jan the Am with both dogs!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Cool for Lorraine, she was the 1st judge I ever ran a trial under.

Tamarack Curtain strikes again !!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Big Congrats Go Out To Lorraine And Larry...what A Great Weekend For You Guys!!! Your Friends Brenda & Kenny
________
BMW R 51/3 HISTORY


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

A big Congratulations to Lorraine and Larry! To very nice wonderful people with 2 very nice dogs!!! Way to go. Best Katie G.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations Lorraine, Fannie, Larry And Wally!!!!! The Legend Of Tamarack Keeps Growing!!!! Move Over Batman And Robin, There's A New Dynamic Duo!:grin:

Dennis, Tru And Cruger


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congratulions to Lorraine and Larry on first and second in the AM (making Fannie AFC) . 

Congratulions to Frank Barton & Gus- OPEN 1st.

Congratulions to Nicky Dunn on 3rd in Am, making Colt AFC. 

Congratulions to Gregg Cross on 1st. in Q with Morgan (nice young dog with a great future)

Great trial for Joe Harp! Derby-1st, Q-1st,Am-1st,2st,4th,R-j, & 2 jams, Open-1st & 3rd. WOW!


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Congrats to Frank Barton and Gus on the open win. We are proud of both of you

Dan Blevins


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats to all the finishers at Centreal Arkansas but a special congrats to Joe Harp and Frank Barton.

Carolinas Augustus Maximus "Gus" won the open and that is a big deal but it is a special big deal when it is a brown dog- yes a chocolate won the open. Gus is out of "Little Man" and his Franks Niki.

Go Brown Dogs

Dave Kress


----------

